
Oligodynamic Effect - luu
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oligodynamic_effect
======
jp57
It would be interesting if this outbreak led to a resurgence in the use of
brass fixtures for things like doorknobs and handrails.

~~~
gewa
Unfortunately viruses are not microorganisms.

~~~
wallacoloo
The Wikipedia page focused specifically on antimicrobial effects of copper
calls out that it has some effect on viruses. I don’t know enough to say if
this is the same as the oligodynamic effect or just something similar.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antimicrobial_properties_of_co...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antimicrobial_properties_of_copper#Mechanisms_of_antimicrobial_action)

------
chaos_emergent
At least some N95 respirators have small amounts of zinc and copper for this
reason.

[https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/cdrh_docs/pdf12/K122702.pdf](https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/cdrh_docs/pdf12/K122702.pdf)

